
Rhizome Awarded $600k by the Mellon Foundation to Build Webrecorder - Spone
http://rhizome.org/editorial/2016/jan/04/webrecorder-mellon/
======
civilian
I'm curious how they'll mock apps that have web requests. Like, on a website I
work on we give testers a button to "create to users"\--- it fills in the
account signup form with the visa 4011 number and gives them an
email/username/password based off of two randoms words from wordnik. (My
favorite combo was: townwide-giardia.)

Would future users always get the same two words? Would they record the
network request a couple of times?

If a web game had an endpoint to verify a solution, but the webrecorder only
ever recorded the successful interaction, would it give success to any
solution on the webrecord?

I suspect that a quick answer would be: "we won't mock apps with web
requests", but that would painfully ignore how commonly 3rd-party apis are
used.

//edit also you can play with webrecorder here:
[https://webrecorder.io](https://webrecorder.io) None of my records are
showing as Replays, but maybe that's because I'm an anonymous user.

------
mynewtb
That's fantastic news, congratulations and make it rock!

------
thewronbiennale
The first thing they could do with the money is hire a css expert to figure
out why the date is upside down on their website. Very peculiar bug.

~~~
x0xMaximus
I'm the "css expert" you desire to know. No issues are open at the moment in
regards the typography you're referencing.

~~~
civilian
Nice. I imagine this was intentional too?
[http://imgur.com/6oZ7cmK](http://imgur.com/6oZ7cmK) Do your ad-buys suffer a
loss in price because your logo overlays it?

I had the same knee-jerk reaction as thewronbiennale but after thinking about
it, I like it. It's like saying: "sure, we're gonna sell ads, but our blog
still comes first." Clever.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
I hope Rhizome archives this thread.

~~~
greglindahl
hn pages are pretty easy to archive:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160105012618/https://news.ycomb...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160105012618/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10838985)

Rhizome is working on more difficult sites.

